# How do you respond to provokers?



## remsop (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I often get provoked by people in my class as a 'joke' but I know they just want me to get angry so that I get blamed. My cousin has been in this school for a while and he's in my class, so that's the only reason they don't straight out try to bully me. I never took **** from people, I always acted, but when I look back at these situations I think maybe I should've been more careful. I never got beaten up or seriously offended yet I created a barrier between me and others so it never came to that, and when I did act in my old school people knew I'm not a f**kwit. It's not that I get bullied in my new school, once again, it doesn't come to that. But they provoke my anger by making silly jokes and whatnot. How do I quietly stop them and send them that message? How did you deal with people like that in high school?

Discuss. Thank you.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would either tell teacher or counselor about whats going on. Or I would just straight up call them out and deal with the problem myself(if you catch my drift). Sadly situations like this are never easy to over come but, sometimes you just have to suck it up and do whats right.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

either give them the death glare or pull this face -_- like "really?"


----------



## Shogunronin (May 12, 2011)

People pick on you because you're an easy target. 

Their mentality is... If I make fun of you in front of people I know 100% that you can't make me look bad so i'll make you make me look good either to themselves or other people. 

You need to stop being so quiet, timid and passive. Speak louder in class and never let anyone 'get' to you. Always smile and hit them back with something. 

It depends on the route you want to take..... if you're a short guy and can't fight I suggest learning how to 'banter' and hit back at people verbally. Align with cool guys/girls and play the social hierarchy game. If you suck at socializing you will eventually learn by hanging around with cooler people...

If you're a big guy and quite strong I recommend physical violence. Start working out and take up Muay Thai/Boxing - Also start to align with the 'tough people' in your class/year although in most cases they won't take you seriously unless they see you fight first..

If anyone pisses you off then you go and smack them in the face as hard as you can and keep punching.... If you get beat up then train harder and keep doing the same thing...

People will say here 'physical violence is never the answer' well it isn't later in life but i think it gives you great confidence foundations while in school... because what you're doing is standing up to bullies.. you'll find many of them later in life...

- your co workers/boss
- your wife


----------

